# Fair price for 2009 HS928



## Kon (Apr 27, 2020)

My neighbor is moving out of the mountains and wants to give me a good deal for her 2009 HS928. Her husband passed a year ago and generally took good care of it, so I'd say it is in good condition. What would be a low, yet fair price to pay her?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Where do you live ? 

A quick guess, sight unseen, and assuming it is a track model, I would say 700-800.


----------



## Kon (Apr 27, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> Where do you live ?
> 
> A quick guess, sight unseen, and assuming it is a track model, I would say 700-800.


We are in South Lake Tahoe, CA.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

really impossible to say without seeing pictures. condition is everything. I'm on other side of Lake so have a good idea on prices around here.


----------



## Kon (Apr 27, 2020)

Here are some photos. She mentioned it hasn't been used very much in the last 5 years, which is true since her husband wasn't physically able to. She can't speak for how it was maintained, but knowing him I think he took reasonable care of it. I used it myself once last winter and it seemed to work fine. It's been sitting in a shed that was covered on top but open in front, with boxes partially covering the snowblower itself.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kon said:


> Here are some photos. She mentioned it hasn't been used very much in the last 5 years, which is true since her husband wasn't physically able to. She can't speak for how it was maintained, but knowing him I think he took reasonable care of it. I used it myself once last winter and it seemed to work fine. It's been sitting in a shed that was covered on top but open in front, with boxes partially covering the snowblower itself.


Thanks for the pictures. During the late fall/winter this is a $1700-1800 machine all day long. These 928's sell fast around here for that. This time of year perhaps $1400-1500. Maybe $1000-1200 during summer.

Low fair price? Not sure. When people are selling a machine and don't know what to ask they should do their homework. I'm not in the charity business. For a good friend or a person who needs the money I would offer close to the values I quoted for time of year. For everyone else I try to get as cheap as possible. 

It does look like it needs a service which could mean $150-300 depending on parts. So the values I quoted was for a machine that has recently been serviced. If it needs a service I would take perhaps $200 off these quotes. good luck. 

you can also use allofcraigslist.com and type in Honda HS928 snowblower and see the average asking price for this machine. However Lake Tahoe prices are higher than the national average. 

You owe me a couple beers if you ever visit .


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that visually from the pictures, it looks pristine. I think that $1000 is is good buy for a purchaser.

Curious how you can tell from the photos that it needs service, and what service might it need ?


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Looks like the auger's have been chewing up a bit of the ground or concrete, other than that looks to be a good working machine, Just my thought's.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Missed that, looks like the ice cutters on the left side are worn down, but not the right side. Must have had the shoes set incorrectly on left side.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Kon said:


> My neighbor is moving out of the mountains and wants to give me a good deal for her 2009 HS928. Her husband passed a year ago and generally took good care of it, so I'd say it is in good condition. What would be a low, yet fair price to pay her?


The 928 is the most sought after model Honda makes. This Japan made HS928TAS has the upgraded thicker auger housing sides and gear case brace/bracket. Electric start and the best halogen headlight, the bracket design positions the light right where you want it to aim. Doesn't look like it's ever seen any salt either(which is a very good thing).
It has a dent in gas tank. Looking closely i can see both augers are worn from contacting pavement. Augers list for 300.00 ea new. Can't see bottom of auger housing sides, but must have some wear too. Auger housing is the most expensive part on snowblower, it lists for 1,080.00. Paint is worn off inside auger housing, probably from shooting rocks. Paint in chute probably is worn too. So it will need paint work. May have dents in metal from rocks. Being a 2009 it may need shoes and scrapper blade, can't see them. Does it have a carburetor surging problem from leaving gas in it too long, which is very common ?
Though i believe this 2009 era to be the best built Honda 928, they are easy to buy, and this one has wear issues from not being used and maintained properly. The dollar value of these machines is all about maintenance done vs maintenance needed. Don't pay too much more money for an old machine just because it's a Honda. They are expensive to repair. Still a good machine though.
If it were me id pass it by for more than 500.00 to 600.00


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

FLSTN said:


> The 928 is the most sought after model Honda makes. This Japan made HS928TAS has the upgraded thicker auger housing sides and gear case brace/bracket. Electric start and the best halogen headlight, the bracket design positions the light right where you want it to aim. Doesn't look like it's ever seen any salt either(which is a very good thing).
> It has a dent in gas tank. Looking closely i can see both augers are worn from contacting pavement. Augers list for 300.00 ea new. Can't see bottom of auger housing sides, but must have some wear too. Auger housing is the most expensive part on snowblower, it lists for 1,080.00. Paint is worn off inside auger housing, probably from shooting rocks. Paint in chute probably is worn too. So it will need paint work. May have dents in metal from rocks. Being a 2009 it may need shoes and scrapper blade, can't see them. Does it have a carburetor surging problem from leaving gas in it too long, which is very common ?
> Though i believe this 2009 era to be the best built Honda 928, they are easy to buy, and this one has wear issues from not being used and maintained properly. The dollar value of these machines is all about maintenance done vs maintenance needed. Don't pay too much more money for an old machine just because it's a Honda. They are expensive to repair. Still a good machine though.
> If it were me id pass it by for more than 500.00 to 600.00


I'll take a 2014-15 HS928 K model. over a 2009 anyday. The ones I have worked on are much better designed and tougher. I'm not sure but I think the 2015 was the last year for HS models. The K Model.

another thing is I take the bracket off the auger tranny gearcase. Too many of these cases are damaged by these brackets and it's about a $300-400 repair for the owner. the gearcase can not float and when something jams in the augers/impeller too much stress is put on the case and it cracks or the bracket breaks off the top of case. This is just my opinion. But i have worked on hundreds of these and RARELY see a damaged gear case on a floating one. that is one without a bracket.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes the 2015 K1 version was the last for the HS models. I own one. I had a like new 2009/2010 year 928 that i sold to a friend(wish i had it now). The K1 differences are: cold weather kit on engine, slightly taller handlebars. separate choke control, shoes are mounted differently on a piece welded to rear of bucket. The K1 light(with a 15 watt incandescent bulb) is so dim, and mounted on a mast, which shines light on back of bucket. Pre K1 versions like the 2009 years light is way brighter and positioned perfectly with bracket mounted up higher. Honda changed/cheapened K1s light coil to 15 watts, older pre K1 was 35 watts, and a much brighter glass halogen bulb. I had to research and change my K1 headlight to an LED (which did not draw more the 15 watts as it would burn out coil). I am still looking for a bracket like on the pre K1 2009 ish for my K1 as light shines on bucket(the light needs to be higher). Honda does not sell that bracket. For the money Honda's cost, one should not have to do all that. Should have kept my older 928. As the years went by, Honda did away with the oil sight window on GX engines, now you can see where it used to be in the casting(it's right below where the elec. start motor is).
Even though the K1 still says made in Japan on it, it has more parts on it vs older models that were made in Thailand. Just like the newer EU2000i/Eu2200i series Honda generators that are Thailand made, they have more upgraded features, but are more problematic from what i see. Not that it matters, but the red is a different color on K1s. I like the 2009 ish(pre K1) years red color better... again just my preference. As for which is tougher, id say the one with all or more Japan made parts on it. 
I grew up on true Japan made products, and prefer them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

great info. Thanks. did not know about the weaker coil. I usually put a LED in. when you speak about the 2009 are you talking about that specific year? or are there a range of years in that area that are the same?

I know that they started the 928 in 1998. I also have some very nice 828's. here's a special one. I like machines with electric start because many buyers like that feature. I know a well tuned carb does not need one but people like them for their wives or if they have bad shoulders like I do.

I run a FB group for Honda owners and many members say they wish they had kept their old 828 or 928 instead of having the new HSS models. Usually it was because of the clogging chute , sensor problem on chute joystick , lower power issues or problems with the steering assist handles breaking or out of adjustment.

All of which can be remedied with the new chute, rejet the carb , adjustments , and new sensor, I don't own one . I actually use my single stages mostly or an old HS80. My driveway is not big enough for a big 828-928. I just have this 828 for show and a couple people had me build custom color Honda's for them after they see this baby.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

So the HS80 was made til 1991, a true Japan machine. It has the oil sight window on it's 8hp GX240. An awesome machine the 80 is, though it's 4 bladed impeller can't match the modern 3 bladed impeller in the Hydros, which started being produced in 1991/1992. The 828 is a great blower, you would be hard presser to see a difference in performance between it with it's GX240 and the 928 with it's GX270. The 828s all had the old style thin sided buckets(they were easily damaged by running into things). I also much prefer a machine that has the factory mounting holes with welded on nuts for side mounting shoes. I see people drilling their own holes, and they are often not in the right place. Having shoes on the sides can protect the bucket from contacting the pavement, if adjusted properly.
Some time after the 928 came out Honda added the gear case bracket, i think to save the impeller bearing. Some time in the 2000s they upgraded to the bucket with much thicker sides. My friends 2006 has it. So i am saying any year Japan made 928 that has upgrade bucket(pre K1 version), not just the 2009/2010 years, are the best machines.
Snowblowers really only need to do certain functions, but they do need to be built with highest quality to yield the most longevity to be reliable. K1s were cheapened from the non K1s.
When Honda decided to build the new HSS blowers in the USA to save money and redesign them with unnecessary features to cater to buyers, they ruined their brand and product. I know a guy who has 3 new HSS1332 blowers. He had his chutes changed to the newer modified ones where Honda cut down the collar. He told me now when he has his chute turned to the left or right, some of the snow is blown into his face. He is going back the the original chute.
These new HSS blowers are so different than the HS models. Way too much to type, i wouldn't own one if it was given to me. There was a guy on the forum who sold his HS928, he had the new HSS on order. When it came in and he used it, he hated the new one, put it for sale and was looking to but another HS928, used of coarse. I know about the re jetting carb, chute clogging, adding the hydro reservoir under the frame that they had deleted from it in the redesign... to save money im sure. The co that made the hydro trans made a mistake making them. I've heard it all. I looked at them in person at the dealer... it's a cheap build. Honda put more money in their pockets and sold the consumer a cheap blower... at this point your just buying the name. All my opinion. I've seen many for sale barely used year after year. No thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

FLSTN said:


> So the HS80 was made til 1991, a true Japan machine. It has the oil sight window on it's 8hp GX240. An awesome machine the 80 is, though it's 4 bladed impeller can't match the modern 3 bladed impeller in the Hydros, which started being produced in 1991/1992. The 828 is a great blower, you would be hard presser to see a difference in performance between it with it's GX240 and the 928 with it's GX270. The 828s all had the old style thin sided buckets(they were easily damaged by running into things). I also much prefer a machine that has the factory mounting holes with welded on nuts for side mounting shoes. I see people drilling their own holes, and they are often not in the right place. Having shoes on the sides can protect the bucket from contacting the pavement, if adjusted properly.
> Some time after the 928 came out Honda added the gear case bracket, i think to save the impeller bearing. Some time in the 2000s they upgraded to the bucket with much thicker sides. My friends 2006 has it. So i am saying any year Japan made 928 that has upgrade bucket(pre K1 version), not just the 2009/2010 years, are the best machines.
> Snowblowers really only need to do certain functions, but they do need to be built with highest quality to yield the most longevity to be reliable. K1s were cheapened from the non K1s.
> When Honda decided to build the new HSS blowers in the USA to save money and redesign them with unnecessary features to cater to buyers, they ruined their brand and product. I know a guy who has 3 new HSS1332 blowers. He had his chutes changed to the newer modified ones where Honda cut down the collar. He told me now when he has his chute turned to the left or right, some of the snow is blown into his face. He is going back the the original chute.
> These new HSS blowers are so different than the HS models. Way too much to type, i wouldn't own one if it was given to me. There was a guy on the forum who sold his HS928, he had the new HSS on order. When it came in and he used it, he hated the new one, put it for sale and was looking to but another HS928, used of coarse. I know about the re jetting carb, chute clogging, adding the hydro reservoir under the frame that they had deleted from it in the redesign... to save money im sure. The co that made the hydro trans made a mistake making them. I've heard it all. I looked at them in person at the dealer... it's a cheap build. Honda put more money in their pockets and sold the consumer a cheap blower... at this point your just buying the name. All my opinion. I've seen many for sale barely used year after year. No thanks!


Agree. these HSS models are fairly new so most owners are happy but I don't like all the bells and whistles. I sell high quality used Honda's and get a very good price. Somepotential owners tellme for a little bit more they can get a newHonda and I say GO AHEAD.

I also see one and 2 year oldHSS models for sale. People have told me they regret getting ridof their old HS928.

I take a HS928 and install an impeller kit (usually don't need one but people like them for the slush ). I'll rebuild the right side gearbox or install a grease fitting. Double bolt the handlebars or strengthen bars with plates and just go thru the machine. When I'm done it's a better machine than a new HSS model ( just my opinion ). The hydrostatic tranny on the older models are better than the new ones like you say. If the engine has good compression and you properly maintain your machine , your Honda can last a very long time. I also have a HS50 and HS55. The HS80 is my favorite. These models are built like tanks. The only drawback is some important parts are NLA from Honda or aftermarket suppliers. Usually if the the final drive gearbox goes out on the 50-55-70 and 80 goes out you are SOL. That is why I buy parts machines. If the drive works I can switch over engine, bars , etc from another machine.

But, I'm with you. Will never buy a HSS model unless free or very cheap. That may be sooner than later ...LOL.


----------

